# MTA Metro North Trains.



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello there When can I see the deadhead Trains with no Passagers on the Trains on the Hudson,New Haven and Harlem lines?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 24, 2003)

Can I see this Deadhead Trains every day on the MTA Metro North Railroad? And I saw a Deadhead set yesterday Afternoon at the Tarrytown Railroad Station and this Deadhead set was going to by to the South and that was have Comet II Cars and a P32AC-DM runing by the Station so fast.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 25, 2003)

When can I see Deadhead Trains on all MTA Metro North Train Routes?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2003)

Since deadhead trains are not shown in the normal passenger schedules, it's unlikely that anyone is going to know what times you can see deadhead moves.

One has to work for the train company or live right next to the tracks, in order to know what times trains are deadheaded. While I suppose that I could be surprised, I'm not aware of any of our members who work for the RR's that you've asked about.

So please don't be surprised if no one answers your questions about deadhead movements.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 29, 2003)

The LIRR posts these moves on Departure boards in Penn Station, I don't think they're normally made public on Metro-North though.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> The LIRR posts these moves on Departure boards in Penn Station, I don't think they're normally made public on Metro-North though.


That's true however, they only post moves to the West End Yard, which is only three blocks away. They also lie sometimes too. They'll put that deadhead move on the boards just to keep people from going down to a train too early.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 30, 2003)

From experience the LIRR does not put any of theie Eastbound deadhead moves on the board, however if you are lucky enough to get your hands on an employee timetable you;d know all of those moves.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 30, 2003)

The Employee Timetable is something that is very hard to get your hands on these days with all the new security measures. One of the things that will allow you to figure out DH moves though is some serious train watching at the beginning and end of rush hours. Over the years I've been able to figure out Tri-Rail's DH schedule and equipment turns simply by using the public timetable to figure out when there are dropoffs in equipment use and when equipment turns. It is a very refined science though.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 1, 2003)

How do I need to get a Employee Timetable of MTA Metro North Railroad to find out when Metro North have the Deadhead Trains?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 1, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How do I need to get a Employee Timetable of MTA Metro North Railroad to find out when Metro North have the Deadhead Trains?


Try a search on ebay.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 20, 2003)

When there is Track Work on the MTA Metro North Railroad Railline what kind of Bus does the Passgers take when there is Work on the Train Tracks?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 20, 2003)

Well most times there is track work, they only work on one track at a time. This allows the trains to keep running on one of the other tracks, so that buses aren't needed.

However, on those rare occasions where all tracks are out of service, then they just rent whatever buses they can from the local bus companies. Usually they try to get buses that are normally used for long distance trips, since they have nice cushy seats. However in a pinch, they might well use the local school bus company too.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 23, 2003)

When the ACMU Passager Cars will be out of service?


----------

